# MY BUILD UPS



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

FINALLY GOT ME A CAMERA AND I CAN SHOW MY MODELS 
I GOT THIS ONE FROM E-BAY FOR 5 BUCKS NEW IN BOX (WHAT A DEAL) 
I STILL HAVE NO IDEA ON HOW IMA DO IT BUT IMA TRY TO DO PATTERNS ON IT MY FIRST TIME TRYING THAT OUT WILL POST MORE PICS LATER ON TODAY OR TOMORRW LET ME KNOW WHAT U THINK
THANKS


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

like it already.


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 23 2007, 01:09 PM~8371906
> *like it already.
> *


THANKS


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

let me tell you....you made out good on that camera cause the pics are pretty damn clear


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jul 23 2007, 01:25 PM~8372005
> *let me tell you....you made out good on that camera cause the pics are pretty damn clear
> *


ITS A KODAK GOT IT AT WALMART FOR LIKE 250


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL ! He got the kit for 5 bucks and the Camera was $250.00 


At frist i thought he meant he got the camera for 5 bucks ! LOL !


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jul 23 2007, 04:25 PM~8372005
> *let me tell you....you made out good on that camera cause the pics are pretty damn clear
> *


hes talkin about the model for 5 bucks, not the cam  :roflmao:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 23 2007, 03:30 PM~8372052
> *LOL !    He  got  the  kit  for  5  bucks  and  the  Camera  was $250.00
> At  frist  i  thought    he  meant    he  got  the  camera  for  5 bucks !  LOL !
> *



lolololol what a dumbass

i thought the cammera was 5 bucks
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jul 23 2007, 01:31 PM~8372070
> *lolololol what a dumbass
> 
> i thought the cammera was 5 bucks
> ...


  I WISH LOL


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jul 23 2007, 03:31 PM~8372070
> *lolololol what a dumbass
> 
> i thought the cammera was 5 bucks
> ...



Thats ok ! I Know how it looks ! Blame your mistake on that eye doctor ! LOL !


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jul 23 2007, 04:31 PM~8372070
> *lolololol what a dumbass
> 
> i thought the cammera was 5 bucks
> ...


it looked like it at first, but if u see that he has them on different lines it makes it like a different sentence.. but its cool :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jul 23 2007, 03:32 PM~8372081
> *  I WISH LOL
> *


LOL! $250.00 would have bought alot of kits ! But Hell ! whats really a value to be able to share the hobby you love ! I my self have spent 250.00 just on 1109's and had no kits to put them on ! NO JOKE ! ASK BIGGS ! LOL !



When your in the hobby full hearted it gets costly ! Ask around ! Biggs , Twinn , Beto , Marinate ! These guys have dropped like 200.00 a peice just to have there kits plated ! But Like i said ! YOU GOT TO PAY TO PLAY ! 


Now that you can share your builds PLEASE KEEP US up dated on ALL your projects and finished items !


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 23 2007, 03:37 PM~8372112
> *LOL!  $250.00  would  have  bought  alot  of  kits  !    But    Hell  !  whats  really  a  value      to  be  able  to  share  the  hobby  you  love  !    I  my  self  have  spent  250.00  just  on    1109's    and  had  no  kits  to  put them  on  !    NO  JOKE  !  ASK  BIGGS  !    LOL !
> When  your  in  the  hobby    full  hearted    it  gets  costly  !    Ask  around  !    Biggs ,  Twinn ,  Beto ,  Marinate  !    These  guys  have  dropped  like  200.00    a peice    just    to  have  there  kits  plated !  But  Like  i  said  !    YOU  GOT  TO  PAY  TO  PLAY !
> Now  that  you  can  share  your  builds    PLEASE  KEEP  US  up dated  on    ALL  your    projects  and finished  items  !
> *



so true


but itall goooood.... :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 23 2007, 01:37 PM~8372112
> *LOL!  $250.00  would  have  bought  alot  of  kits  !    But    Hell  !  whats  really  a  value      to  be  able  to  share  the  hobby  you  love  !    I  my  self  have  spent  250.00  just  on    1109's    and  had  no  kits  to  put them  on  !    NO  JOKE  !  ASK  BIGGS  !    LOL !
> When  your  in  the  hobby    full  hearted    it  gets  costly  !    Ask  around  !    Biggs ,  Twinn ,  Beto ,  Marinate  !    These  guys  have  dropped  like  200.00    a peice    just    to  have  there  kits  plated !  But  Like  i  said  !    YOU  GOT  TO  PAY  TO  PLAY !
> Now  that  you  can  share  your  builds    PLEASE  KEEP  US  up dated  on    ALL  your    projects  and finished  items  !
> *


WILL DO WILL POST SOME MORE PICS WHEN I GET OFF WORK LATER ON TODAY


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I check them out when i get home ! I am heading off to work my self ! Be home and ready to build around 1 pm Tommrrow !  Sucks working weekends LOL! But hey when you added all up i only 4 months out of the year ! LOL !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

GOOD TO SEE YOU STARTED YOUR OWN POST HOMIE!


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 23 2007, 05:51 PM~8373784
> *GOOD TO SEE YOU STARTED YOUR OWN POST HOMIE!
> *


:thumbsup: IMA BE POSTING UP THE BUILD UPS ON THE ELCO AND THE BOMB U SOLD ME SAY U STILL GOT THAT BUMPER??


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jul 23 2007, 07:26 PM~8374068
> *:thumbsup: IMA BE POSTING UP THE BUILD UPS ON THE ELCO AND THE BOMB U SOLD ME SAY U STILL GOT THAT BUMPER??
> *



I GOT YOU STILL GOT SEND IT OUT! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

when are you building Checkcams 59?? :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks good so far homie :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 23 2007, 07:54 PM~8374337
> *when are you building Checkcams 59??  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
good start homie


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 23 2007, 06:54 PM~8374337
> *when are you building Checkcams 59??  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


U MEAN MY 59 AT MY DADS HOUSE?? AS SOON AS I COME UP ON A 4 DR 59 REMEMBER ITS AN AQUA COLOR ON THE BOTTOM HALF :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

OK HERES ANOTHER ONE OF MY BUILD UP MY 59 ELCO PAINT DONE BY MARINATE CUSTOMS CUT IN THE BACK BY ME AND INTERIOR IS TAN SOON TO COME FULL CUSTOM BED AND SOME OTHER TRICKS I GOT UP MY SLEEVE 
ENJOY


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DAM DOG I NEED MORE PAINT ON THE DASH...LOL


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 24 2007, 10:38 AM~8379236
> *DAM DOG I NEED MORE PAINT ON THE DASH...LOL
> *


REALLY CAN'T NOTICE IT WHEN THE INTERIOR IS IN THE CAR


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

love that elco.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 24 2007, 10:41 AM~8379255
> *love that elco.
> *


x2


----------



## lowlifes79 (Jul 24, 2007)

ok homies let me started off by saying that i am new to lay it low and im firme to say that i see some wicked work on these pieces of arts. i will be posting pictures of my model cars soon.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

they all look good so far shrek... keep building homie uffin:

and marinate... i think it looks fine :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlifes79_@Jul 24 2007, 10:50 AM~8379326
> *ok homies let me started off by saying that i am new to lay it low and im firme to say that i see some wicked work on these pieces of arts. i will be posting pictures of my model cars soon.
> *


COO HOPE TO SEE THEM UP SOON


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

HERES SOME OF MY 76 CAPRICE GOT NO IDEA WHAT THE COLOR IS CALLED BUT I PAINTED IT WITH LEFTOVER PAINT FROM MY SISTERS SPOT PAINTING I DID ON HER CAR STILL THAT TAN INTERIOR COLOR BEEN WORKING ON THIS ONE FOR A YEAR ON AND OFF STILL NEED TO BUY RIMS DO THE ENGINE AND A COUPLE OF OTHER THINGS HERE AND THERE HERES THE PICS ENJOY


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

coprice looks good.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHERES THE BOMB?


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 24 2007, 07:45 PM~8383409
> *WHERES THE BOMB?
> *


WILL HAVE PICS UP WHEN I GET HOME


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

PICS OF BOMB COMING SOON


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

SORRY MARINATE I HAVEN'T DONE MUCH TO THE BOMB BUT EITHER WAY HERES THE PICS SHOULD BE DOING SOME MODEL BUILDING ON SATURDAY WILL HAVE PICTURES UP HOPEFULLY

ENJOY


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Love that bomb! :0


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jul 26 2007, 07:30 AM~8394537
> *TTT
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

SO I STARTED TAIPING MY CAPRICE FOR PATTERNS HERES SOME PICS LET ME KNOW WHAT U GUYS THINK ITS MY FIRST TIME DOING PATTERNS  GOT THE IDEAS FROM MARINATE, THANKS DOGG


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I like that, should look pretty good when you're done.


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 26 2007, 09:50 PM~8402289
> *I like that, should look pretty good when you're done.
> *


IMA LAY DOWN THE SILVER THEN TAPE IT SOME MORE THEN PROBABLY DO A DARK BLUE OR SOME KIND OF BLUE


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

WILL HAVE MORE PICTURES UP LATER ON TODAY


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

CARNAL THATS ALL IT TAKES A LITTLE BIT OF PRACTICE!


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

TTT MORE PICTURES WHEN I GET HOME


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

TTT


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

will do some building later on today


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 27 2007, 08:07 AM~8405870
> *CARNAL THATS ALL IT TAKES A LITTLE BIT OF PRACTICE!
> *


true story....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty+Jul 26 2007, 09:52 PM~8402301-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pics??? :0


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

AFTER THINKING THIS THROUGHLY I HAVE DECIDE TO BIULD MY CAPRICE WITH THE REAR END LIFTED AND DECIDED TO TRY TO REINFORCE IT HERES THE PICS SORRY I TOOK SO LONG LOW AND BEYOND BUT I WAS WORKING ON MY REAL RIDER :biggrin: 

BEFORE









AFTER SOME SANDING









REINFORCMENT DONE









LOOKS KINDA SHITTY BUT GOTTA DO SOME FINISHING TOUCHES WILL POST PICS UP OF THE CAPRICE IN A COUPLE


----------



## BlitZ (Jul 21, 2007)

what kind of tape are you using for the patterns?


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlitZ_@Jul 29 2007, 09:40 PM~8422625
> *what kind of tape are you using for the patterns?
> *


I HONESTLY HAVE NO IDEA THE WIDTH OR ANYTHING I JUST WENT TO A BODY SUPPLY STORE AND ASKED THEM FOR THE SKINIEST TAPE THEY HAD IT WAS LIKE 5 BUCKS


----------



## BlitZ (Jul 21, 2007)

ok, i couldnt find any tape the small today, gonna have to hit up the paint shop tomorrow.


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlitZ_@Jul 29 2007, 09:50 PM~8422749
> *ok, i couldnt find any tape the small today, gonna have to hit up the paint shop tomorrow.
> *


GOOD LUCK POST PICS WHEN U GETTING READY TO PATTERN IT


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty+Jul 29 2007, 09:45 PM~8422699-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




autozone or advanced or o'reileys got some. In the section with the masking tapes and bondos and shit. Its a vinyl tape. They have 2-3 different sizes. I heard never to use it, it'll lift on you and bleed. I've never had a problem yet. I've used it on 4-5 cars so far with out problems.


----------



## BlitZ (Jul 21, 2007)

ok i will, just need to find an imp or cady


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

OK HERES SOME PICS OF MY FIRST TRY AT DOING PATTERNS 

TAPED OFF THE HOOD









LAYED THE SILVER BASE









TOOK THE TAPE OFF AND THATS WHAT I GOT 









THE LINES ARE KINDA CROOKED BUT HEY ITS MY FRIST TIME TRYING PATTERNS HOPEFULLY I CAN GO BUT SOME PAINT ON FRIDAY ITS PAYDAY AND I'M OFF :biggrin: 
WILL KEEP ON WORKING ON THE SUSPENSION AND WILL KEEP U GUYS UPDATED 

THANKS


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn that shit blead BAD! 

go over it a few times with your finger to make sure it makes good contact with the body, then paint. Or your tape might be shit ? Over lap the tape also, then lightly trim with a sharp knife.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Yeah, what Travis said.

Another way to prevent bleeding is to spray a few light mist coats on it, make sure to let each coat dry before the next. The dried paint will seal it pretty good, so you won't have to worry so much about the paint bleeding when you lay down the wet coats.


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Jul 30 2007, 01:14 AM~8423752-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the pointer i think ima have to redo the hood and that use i knife idea cuz i was just pilluing the tape apart with no knife or nothing ima try that out hopefully i'll have some new pics up 
thanks


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

TTT FOR MY TOPIC


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

you need to mash down those bumps homie.... tape gotta lay down flat or u will get bleeding


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 1 2007, 12:11 AM~8443543
> *you need to mash down those bumps homie.... tape gotta lay down flat or u will get bleeding
> 
> 
> ...


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO SEE I KEPT PRESSING ON IT AND IT KEPT ON RISING UP SO I GUESS MAYBE NEXT TIME I WON'T DO THE TURNS SO SMALL


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

I HAVE STARTED ON THIS 61 I GOT FROM ROLLINOLDSKOO IM DO A OG PAINT JOB CORONA CREAM IS THE NAME OF THE COLOR (STILL OGTTA BUY IT) AND ALL OG I "EXTENDED THE A-ARMS 2 INCHES AND THE REAR WILL BE LAYED HERES THE PICS ANY SUGGESTIONS FEEL FREE TO TOSS THEM OUT AT ME 

ENJOY


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

looking nice..... gonna toss some pegasus 1109s on it?


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 10 2007, 12:25 AM~8519019
> *looking nice..... gonna toss some pegasus 1109s on it?
> *


IS THAT THE TWO PIECE RIMS ?? CUZ I WAS THINKING OF PAINTING THE SPOKES THE SAME COLOR AS THE CAR THE STOCKS ARE ON FOR NOW TILL I FINISH THE REST THEN COME THE RIMS


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

yup outer rim separate piece...... hit up beto.... i'm sure he got em in stock

http://www.betoscustomdesigns.com/


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 10 2007, 12:28 AM~8519039
> *yup outer rim separate piece...... hit up beto.... i'm sure he got em in stock
> 
> http://www.betoscustomdesigns.com/
> *


THANKS ROLLIN


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

TTT


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

TTT LOOKING FOR MORE 61 BUBBLETOPS IF ANYONE HAS ONE THEY WILLING TO PART WITH LET ME KNOW


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

TTT DAY OF TOMORROW WILL DO SOME BUILDING :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Aug 13 2007, 11:50 PM~8548500
> *TTT DAY OF TOMORROW WILL DO SOME BUILDING :biggrin:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

you have some nice builds going on.


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Aug 14 2007, 08:29 AM~8550096
> *you have some nice builds going on.
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

HERES TWO MORE OF MY NEVER ENDING PROJECTS 

THE 68 CAPRICE. WHEN BETOSCUSTOMS FIRST STARTED SELLING THEM I WANTED ONE IT BROUGHT BACK NOSTALGIA IVE HAD TWO 68 CHEVYS THAT LOOKED JUST LIKE THIS ONE ONE WAS A CAPRICE AND THE OTHER AN IMPALA SO I GOT IT HOPPING TO BUILD IT AND HOPEFULLY ONE DAY BUT ME MY 3RD REAL 68 IMPALA AND MAKEIT ITS SPITTING IMAGE 

















SECOND I HAVE MY 80'S CUTLASS THAT6 I BOUGHT FROM TWINN GOOD DEAL FOR 25 BUCKS I WILL TRY TO BUILD IT THE WAY MY REAL ONE SHOULD STILL DON'T UNDERTAND HOW TO DO THAT WHOLE BUICK UNDERCARRIAGE THING IF ANY ONE CAN HELP ME I WOULD GREATLY APPRECIATE IT 

MODEL
































REAL CAR


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

SO LET ME KNOW WHAT U GUYS THINK


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Damn those models are nice. I was thinking of getting the cutty and the caprice :biggrin: but i didn't have the money


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Keep up the good work homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

Looks good and good luck getting you paint.C


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Aug 22 2007, 12:44 AM~8613746
> *Looks good and good luck getting you paint.C
> *


THANKS CAN'T SEEM TO FIND IT BUT I'LL KEEP TRYING


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

You just may have to invest in an airbrush that will give you a lot more paint options.C


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Aug 22 2007, 01:22 AM~8613854
> *You just may have to invest in an airbrush that will give you a lot more paint options.C
> *


VERY TRUE


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

bro i never did figure out what i wanna do about that 61 vert, but it doesnt really matter b/c i dunno where the damn thing went.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

If you do let me know, I know a shop that makes it in 2oz bottles.


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Aug 22 2007, 01:26 AM~8613860
> *bro i never did figure out what i wanna do about that 61 vert, but it doesnt really matter b/c i dunno where the damn thing went.....
> *


LOL ITS COO NO BIGGIE


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Aug 22 2007, 01:27 AM~8613864
> *If you do let me know, I know a shop that makes it in 2oz bottles.
> *


HOW MUCH DO THEY RUN FOR ??


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

Around 6 or 8, but its all factor matched ppg colors.


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Aug 22 2007, 01:30 AM~8613873
> *Around 6 or 8, but its all factor matched ppg colors.
> *


I'LL BE SURE TO HIT U UP BUT IMA CALL IT A NIGHT THANKS FO ALL YOUR HELP 85 BARRITZ IF U NEED ANYTHING I CAN HELP WITH LET ME KNOW


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

GOT ME A 65 RIVI KIT FROM POMONA I STILL DON'T KNOW WHAT IM DO WITH IT BUT I WILL KEEP ALL OF YOU POSTED


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

TTT FOR MY BUILDS


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

heu man your rides are look tight,keep up the good work.


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 12 2007, 12:15 AM~8772094
> *heu man your rides are look tight,keep up the good work.
> *


THANKS


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Sep 12 2007, 02:55 AM~8772237
> *THANKS
> *


No prob just keep up the good work,whats ya next project


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

well he got a 67 impala and two 61s as far as i know..... :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

TTT JUST GOT ME A 72 THUNDERBIRD KIT ON EBAY :0 LET'S SEE WHAT I CAN DO WITH THIS ONE  WHEN IT ARRIVES


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Sep 27 2007, 11:48 AM~8881613
> *TTT JUST GOT ME A 72 THUNDERBIRD KIT ON EBAY  :0 LET'S SEE WHAT I CAN DO WITH THIS ONE   WHEN IT ARRIVES
> *


FINALLY ARRIVED HERES THE ROUGH DRAFT DON'T KNOW IF IT WILL LAY FRAME OR IF IMA LIFT THE FRONT THE BACK OR ALL AROUND COMMENTS ARE MORE THAN WELCOME
HERES SOME PICS


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2007)

Off to a good start. What will be the color for this one.


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Oct 5 2007, 12:29 AM~8936802
> *Off to a good start. What will be the color for this one.
> *


THATS A GOOD QUESTION CHARLES I'M STILL DEBATING IT


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

thats going to be cool! :0


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 5 2007, 12:34 AM~8936818
> *thats going to be cool!  :0
> *


PLUS DIFFRENT TO


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Oct 5 2007, 12:37 AM~8936829
> *PLUS DIFFRENT TO
> *



the #1 reason its a cool [email protected]!


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 5 2007, 12:38 AM~8936833
> *the #1 reason its a cool [email protected]!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

holy shit bro..... u kno u gotta do this fukker up old skoo style..... dig up some old LRM magazines from the 70s and early 80s....... thats fukker be tight.....





> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Oct 4 2007, 09:26 PM~8936791
> *FINALLY ARRIVED HERES THE ROUGH DRAFT DON'T KNOW IF IT WILL LAY FRAME OR IF IMA LIFT THE FRONT THE BACK OR ALL AROUND COMMENTS ARE MORE THAN WELCOME
> HERES SOME PICS
> 
> ...


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 5 2007, 01:17 AM~8936907
> *holy shit bro..... u kno u gotta do this fukker up old skoo style..... dig up some old LRM magazines from the 70s and early 80s....... thats fukker be tight.....
> *


CAN'T SEEM TO FIND PICS OF ANY


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

look for 69-72 grand prix or 70-72 montes.... similar bodies.....


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 5 2007, 01:32 AM~8936921
> *look for 69-72 grand prix or 70-72 montes.... similar bodies.....
> *


VERY TRUE I WAS THINKING OF TAKING SOME IDEAS FROM THAT BEST OF THE 70'S LRM SEEN SOME BAD ASS PAINT JOBS GOT SOME IDEAS NOW


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

SO I GOT BORED......... I SEEN THAT MINIDREAMS MADE A VERT BUBBLE CAPRICE SO.......... IMA TRY TO DO A 2 DOOR BUBBLE CAPRICE :0 :0 IMA USE THE ONE I TRIED TO DO PATTERNS ON ............ WISH ME LUCK  


WILL POST PICS OF PROGRESS AS IT HAPPENS


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Oct 12 2007, 12:04 AM~8983059
> *SO I GOT BORED......... I SEEN THAT MINIDREAMS MADE A VERT BUBBLE CAPRICE SO.......... IMA TRY TO DO A 2 DOOR  BUBBLE CAPRICE :0  :0  IMA USE THE ONE I TRIED TO DO PATTERNS ON ............ WISH ME LUCK
> WILL POST PICS OF PROGRESS AS IT HAPPENS
> *



I GOT A 2 DOOR FOR SALE :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Heres my 93 Impala Glass House !


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 12 2007, 09:53 PM~8989718
> *Heres  my  93    Impala    Glass House  !
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 12 2007, 10:53 PM~8989718
> *Heres  my  93    Impala    Glass House  !
> 
> 
> ...


wusup mini ,i got a question ,well a couple questions ,were did you or were can i get some rims like them ,and simmilar ,and is there a elcamino resin kit 1/24 scale i have the 1/25 scale ss and i dont like it ,i opend the box and threw it way in the back of my closet ,can you guide me in the right direction


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

i could help u if u want


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 12 2007, 08:53 PM~8989718
> *Heres  my  93    Impala    Glass House  !
> 
> 
> ...



:0 THAT SHIT IS BAD BUT MINES LOOKS KINDA RETARDED I'LL TAKE PICS OF IT TOMORROW SO YOU CAN CHECK IT OUT MINI AND MAYBE GIVE ME SOME POINTERS CUZ U KNOW WHAT UR DOING I'M BEARLY LEARNING 


THANKS


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 12 2007, 08:39 PM~8989648
> *I GOT A 2 DOOR FOR SALE :0
> *


ANY PICTURES?? SOUNDS INTRESTING


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 12 2007, 11:17 PM~8989855
> *wusup mini ,i got a question ,well a couple questions ,were did you or were can i get some rims like them ,and simmilar ,and is there a elcamino resin  kit 1/24 scale i have the 1/25 scale ss and i dont like it ,i opend the box and threw it way in the back of my closet ,can you guide me in the right direction
> *



RIms Are off a 1/32 Die cast which i got form walmart about 2 yrs ago ! They no longer carry them SORRY ! 

As for the elso ss ! The 1 you got is an AMT KIT ! Which TWINN sales the LS to it ! Mine are from The revell Lowrider And i just use the regular LS monte Clips !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Oct 13 2007, 02:12 AM~8990823
> *:0 THAT SHIT IS BAD BUT MINES LOOKS KINDA RETARDED I'LL TAKE PICS OF IT TOMORROW SO YOU CAN CHECK IT OUT MINI AND MAYBE GIVE ME SOME POINTERS CUZ U KNOW WHAT UR DOING I'M BEARLY LEARNING
> THANKS
> *



Thats why I posted a progress Pic so you can see it before its finished out ! And Any thing i can help you with is no Problem !


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

GOT A COUPLE OF THINGS IVE BEEN WORKING ON I WILL POST PICTURES THIS WEEKEND


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

cars look good.


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 16 2007, 01:21 AM~9239921
> *cars look good.
> *


THANKS FOO U BUILT ANYMORE?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

yea im working on some. ill get some pics up soon


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 16 2007, 01:24 AM~9239930
> *yea im working on some. ill get some pics up soon
> *


SICK :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

HERES SOME PICS OF MY T-BIRD DID IT WITH THE DULICOLOR COLORS BUT THE CLEAR FOGGED UP ON ME JUSS WONDERING IF ANYONE KNOWS HOW TO MAKE THE FOGGING GO AWAY ? WILLPOST MORE WHEN I GET HOME FROM WORK






















THANKS


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LIGHT COLOR SAND & RE-KANDY, MAKE SURE THE PAINT IS NOT COLD


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

The T bird is clean bro should come out real clean nice color choice


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Nov 16 2007, 02:46 PM~9243269-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS I GOT A COUPLE MORE IMA PUT UP LATER ON


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THE BIRD IS LOOKIN TIGHT!


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 16 2007, 10:11 PM~9246046
> *THE BIRD IS LOOKIN TIGHT!
> *


THANKS DOGGY


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

SO I GOT TO WORK ON MY MODELS OFR A LIL BIT TODAY AND I DID MY FIRST BARE METAL FOIL I FUCKED UP A LIL BIT BUT OTHERWISE I THINK I DID A GOOD JOB HERES SOME PICS 

LET ME KNOW WHAT U GUY THINK  


















:biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Nov 18 2007, 08:20 PM~9255592
> *SO I GOT TO WORK ON MY MODELS OFR A LIL BIT TODAY AND I DID MY FIRST BARE METAL FOIL I FUCKED UP A LIL BIT BUT OTHERWISE I THINK I DID A GOOD JOB HERES SOME PICS
> 
> LET ME KNOW WHAT U GUY THINK
> ...


anyone got anything to say ???????? maybe some pointers or tips?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

looks ok for your first time


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 19 2007, 12:52 AM~9257540
> *looks ok for your first time
> *


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good.. i like the color of it to


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 19 2007, 01:34 AM~9257660
> *looks good.. i like the color of it to
> *


THANKS THE CAR WAS PAINTED AT MARINATE CUSTOMS


----------



## im on the grind (Nov 19, 2007)

whats up cutty?


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by im on the grind_@Nov 19 2007, 01:41 AM~9257678
> *whats up cutty?
> *


WHATS UP?


----------



## im on the grind (Nov 19, 2007)

shit homie nothin much,just sittin here lookin at my bubble impalas


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

pretty good for a first timer... :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by im on the grind+Nov 19 2007, 01:55 AM~9257722-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS DOGGY


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

STARTED WORKING ON THE 65 I AQUIRED FROM ROLLINOLDSKOO STARTED ON THE INTERIOR........HERES SOME PICS.... FIRST TIME USING BMF ON THE INTERIOR






















THANKS FOR LOOKING


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Nice werk homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 24 2007, 05:23 PM~9295787
> *Nice werk homie  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS DOGGY...... I'M CURRENTLY WORKING ON THIS ONE I'LL TRY TO POST MORE PICS LATER ON


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Lookin' good!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nice work homie..... keep it coming!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey+Nov 24 2007, 05:30 PM~9295839-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 WILL DO GIL :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work homie. Keep it up.


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 24 2007, 08:02 PM~9296790
> *Nice work homie.    Keep it up.
> *


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

HERES SOME MORE PICS OF THE INTERIOR ........ FIRST TIME I'M USING BMF ON AN INTERIOR AND SO FAR SO GOOD  



















GONNA TRY TO DO SOME MORE THINGS TO IT WILL POST PICS LATER ON  

THANKS FOR LOOKING


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Lookin killer "cutty" :thumbsup:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 27 2007, 08:57 PM~9320423
> *Lookin killer "cutty"  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

GOT ME A LIL AIRBRUSH IMA START TRYING TO SHOOT AIRBRUSH PAINTINGS NEXT WEEK ANYONE GOT ANY POINTERS OR TIPS AND TRICKS ?? THANKS

HERES THE CAR IMA DO MY FIRST AIRBRUSH PAINT ON


















AND I THINK I MIGHT KEEP THOSE RIMS ON IT MAYBE MAKE IT OLD SCHOOL?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Dec 30 2007, 11:44 AM~9566167
> *GOT ME A LIL AIRBRUSH IMA START TRYING TO SHOOT AIRBRUSH PAINTINGS NEXT WEEK ANYONE GOT ANY POINTERS OR TIPS AND TRICKS ?? THANKS
> 
> HERES THE CAR IMA DO MY FIRST AIRBRUSH PAINT ON
> ...


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 31 2007, 09:31 PM~9577573
> *Fukk YEAH!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: will do


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

OK HERES MY FIRST AIRBRUSHED MODEL.............. I REALLY LIKE THE WAY THE COLOR CAME OUT BUT ITS KINDA DULL ......... IS THERE A CLEAR OR WHAT COMES AFTER THIS COLOR ??

THANKS 





















THANKS FOR LOOKING


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

thats tight homie.....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jan 6 2008, 01:59 AM~9618147
> *OK HERES MY FIRST AIRBRUSHED MODEL.............. I REALLY LIKE THE WAY THE COLOR CAME OUT BUT ITS KINDA DULL ......... IS THERE A CLEAR OR WHAT COMES AFTER THIS COLOR ??
> 
> THANKS
> ...



i guess it would depend on what you want to do next........... if you want to do a paterns or clear it, i used model master clear by testors ( in the spay can) on my 65,


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 7 2008, 10:16 AM~9629843
> *i guess it would depend on what you want to do next........... if you want to do a paterns or clear it, i used model master clear by testors ( in the spay can) on my 65,
> *


  thanls bro


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Jan 7 2008, 11:19 AM~9630217
> *Nice  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

good work.


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 8 2008, 01:50 AM~9637576
> *good work.
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

any more updates homie?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

yea updates homie. Don't leave us hangin.  





BTW I haven't forgot about them batts.  There will be extra shit in there to make up for the delay.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice color on the monte homie


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 30 2008, 06:19 AM~9820340
> *Nice color on the monte homie
> *


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 30 2008, 05:19 AM~9820340
> *Nice color on the monte homie
> *


x-2


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Looking good!


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models+Feb 4 2008, 11:13 AM~9861534-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

HERES MY FIRST COMPLETED BUILD IN A LONG LONG TIME........... A 59 CHEVY CONVERTIBLE......... JUST PUT IT TOGETHER..............





























WITH THE TOP UP  










THANKS FOR LOOKING


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

lookin good.


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 4 2008, 10:04 PM~9866729
> *lookin good.
> *


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

bad ass rides homie keep poppin them out :thumbsup:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

HERES ONE THAT I BOUGHT FROM LOWRIDER MODELS A WHILE BACK IT HAD SOME BIG BLUE WHEELS ON IT SO I DID SOME TUOCHUPS ON IT AND CHANGED THE RIMS AND DROPED TH REAR A LIL BIT MORE SO IT COULD RESEMBLE MY 1:1 CAPRICE 

HERES THE PICS

*<span style=\'color:blue\'> MY CAR :biggrin: *


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Feb 4 2008, 10:35 PM~9867048
> *bad ass rides homie keep poppin them out :thumbsup:
> *


  THANKS BRO


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Nice ride and build!!

What mods did you have to do to get your ride to sit that low?


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Feb 5 2008, 01:39 AM~9867099
> *HERES ONE THAT I BOUGHT FROM LOWRIDER MODELS A WHILE BACK IT HAD SOME BIG BLUE WHEELS ON IT SO I DID SOME TUOCHUPS ON IT AND CHANGED THE RIMS AND DROPED TH REAR A LIL BIT MORE SO IT COULD RESEMBLE MY 1:1 CAPRICE
> 
> HERES THE PICS
> ...


Real nice the Model and your ride.... :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

nice whips homie!

i love your 1:1 tho, looks clean :thumbsup:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 5 2008, 07:11 AM~9868377
> *Real nice the Model and your ride.... :thumbsup:
> *



X2!!!!! Thats dope son. :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 5 2008, 07:11 AM~9868377
> *Real nice the Model and your ride.... :thumbsup:
> *



X2!!!!! Thats dope son. :0


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Feb 5 2008, 10:14 AM~9869192-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Feb 5 2008, 10:14 AM~9869192-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

rides look clean bro nice and low to the ground homie :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 5 2008, 12:06 PM~9869845
> *rides look clean bro nice and low to the ground homie :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Nice builds homie :thumbsup: Like your 1:1 ride too... Nice & looooow


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Feb 5 2008, 01:35 PM~9870413
> *Nice builds homie :thumbsup:  Like your 1:1 ride too... Nice & looooow
> *


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

HAD SOME TIME LAST NIGHT AND STARTED DOING MY CHRISTMAS EXCHANGE CAR THAT I GOT FORM 8 BALL....... HERES WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE NOW




























DID A SILVER BASE WITH THE METAL SPECKS FROM THE AUTOZONE AND DID A COUPLE OF LAYERS WITH MY AIRBRUSH AND THE TRANPARENT RED CANDY APPLE FROM KUSTOM KOLORS ............NOW I NEED TO DO THE OTHER HALF AND THE CLEAR COAT..........THINKING OF GOING WITH A PEARL :0


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

I like that looks good the pearl Idea sound cool


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Feb 22 2008, 01:40 PM~10005392
> *I like that looks good the pearl Idea sound cool
> *


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Feb 22 2008, 01:40 PM~10005392
> *I like that looks good the pearl Idea sound cool
> *


HERES SOME UPDATES ON THE NOMAD........




































.................MORE TO COME


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

im likin this homie, nice color choices bro  , more pics..... :cheesy:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD BRO, :thumbsup:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow+Mar 7 2008, 12:30 PM~10113566-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

any updates on the nomad homie?


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

hay your lines are perty clean , sweet, ride your real car is WAY BETTER LOL, set up in it ?


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Mar 24 2008, 07:40 PM~10246637-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

TTT I'LL TRY TO TAKE PICS OF SOME OF MY NEW STUFF IVE BEEN WORKING ON ,WHEN I GET OFF WORK TONIGHT


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

WHATS UP WITH THE PICS?


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

looks good


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 23 2007, 04:30 PM~8372052
> *LOL !    He  got  the  kit  for  5  bucks  and  the  Camera  was $250.00
> At  frist  i  thought    he  meant    he  got  the  camera  for  5 bucks !  LOL !
> *


dont worry homie...ur not tha only 1! i had 2 go back n re-read wut he said lol


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 26 2008, 04:01 PM~11977718
> *WHATS UP WITH THE PICS?
> *


HERES THAT 61 I TOLD U ABOUT 





























MORE TO COME HOPEFULLY


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

HERES A LIL SOMETHING IVE STARTED WORKING ON  




















MORE TO COME SO...............STAY TUNED


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

been a while sence we seen you around hurr!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

nice color


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 4 2008, 01:01 PM~12058218
> *been a while sence we seen you around hurr!
> *


YEAH BRO IVE BEEN BUSY TAKING CARE OF SHIT AND SQUARING THINGS AWAY.......U STILL NEED THAT TPI?


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 4 2008, 04:55 PM~12060652
> *nice color
> *


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Nov 4 2008, 10:02 PM~12062096
> *YEAH BRO IVE BEEN BUSY TAKING CARE OF SHIT AND SQUARING THINGS AWAY.......U STILL NEED THAT TPI?
> *




:yes:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 4 2008, 07:09 PM~12062213
> *:yes:
> *


  PM ME YOUR ADRESS


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

TTT


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

AIGHT SO HERES THIS BOMB THAT I GOT FROM THE HOMIE MARINATE A WHILE BACK AND I FINALLY DECIDED TO FINSH IT SO SIT BACK AND CHECK IT OUT ...............

HERES THE IDEA FOR IT 












WHAT U THINK CHRIS619


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Dec 2 2008, 02:53 PM~12314325
> *AIGHT SO HERES THIS BOMB THAT I GOT FROM THE HOMIE MARINATE A WHILE BACK AND I FINALLY DECIDED TO FINSH IT  SO SIT BACK AND CHECK IT OUT ...............
> 
> HERES THE IDEA FOR IT
> ...


Looks good!! Geter done!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

YAA HURRup!


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619+Dec 2 2008, 04:38 PM~12315578-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

HERES ANOTHER ONE OF THOSE PROJECTS OF MINES LET ME KNOW WHAT U THINK


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

PAINT THAT MONTE


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 5 2008, 11:37 PM~12351112
> *PAINT THAT MONTE
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels+Dec 5 2008, 11:37 PM~12351112-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

SO FINALLY AFTER LOOKING I FOUND ME A DESK TO WORK ON MY MODELS :biggrin: THANKS TO THE BIG HOMIE CHR1S619 WHO HELPED ME GET IT HOME ...SO NOW HOPEFULLY I CAN START FINISHING MODELS 

STAY TUNED FOR THE PICS


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

AIGHT HERES MY FIRST FINISHED BUILD OF '08...............

THIS ONE IS CALLED *UNDER CONSTRUCTION* U KNOW WHEN U FINALLY GET UR CAR PRIMED AND JUST RUNNING RIGHT AND MOST OF THE PARTS DON'T MATCH BUT U DON'T CARE CUZ U CRUISING UR RIDE :biggrin: 
HERES THE PICS

THE INTERIOR










INTERIOR ALL TOGETHER










SIDE SHOT










THAT CUTE FACE










THE REAR END











HOPE U GUYS LIKE IT ........MORE TO COME :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

SOON TO COME 

OLD SCHOOL 70..........AND WHEN I SAY OLD SCHOOL I MEAN OLD SCHOOL :0 :biggrin: 












76 CAPRICE ALSO GONNA DO AN OLD SCHOOL FLAVOR TO IT :biggrin: 










COMMENTS WELCOME


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

nice builds homie i likes under construction


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

did somebody say Old School? :biggrin: 

cool builds homie


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

TIGHT CARS MAN.......LIKE THE OLD SCHOOL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

nice cars i really like that 61 cause i have rolled around in primered cars a many of times. cant wait to see that monte painted :thumbsup:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball+Dec 10 2008, 01:19 AM~12387054-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2 EVEN THOUGH ITS PRIMED I TAKE PRIDE ON MY CAR


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

WHAT IT DO!!? :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 15 2008, 05:36 PM~12437839
> *WHAT IT DO!!?  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 15 2008, 05:36 PM~12437839
> *WHAT IT DO!!?  :biggrin:
> *


CHECK IT OUT FOO LET ME KNOW WHATS UP










:0 :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Dec 17 2008, 02:20 AM~12453160
> *CHECK IT OUT FOO LET ME KNOW WHATS UP
> 
> 
> ...


hop that bitch!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 17 2008, 02:21 AM~12453161
> *hop that bitch!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I'MA GO AFTER SHAWN AND HIS LINCOLN FIRST LOL :0


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Cool builds homie I am digging the project 61


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Dec 17 2008, 09:15 AM~12454072
> *Cool builds homie I am digging the project 61
> *


----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)

Here is one of my rides. 1965 Impala! I will get to the rest later. I just cleaned this one up. I have these rides alittle over 10 fucking years man. Have you learn how to cut t tops,hollywood tops,sun roof,or put on hydros yet? if not I can teach you foo :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR BLVD_@Dec 18 2008, 01:05 AM~12463287
> *Here is one of my rides.  1965 Impala!  I will get to the rest later.  I just cleaned this one up.  I have these rides alittle over 10 fucking years man.  Have you learn how to cut t tops,hollywood tops,sun roof,or put on hydros yet?  if not I can teach you foo :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)

Here some more pics ese! The rain messed up my internet connection and takes a long time to load. This is what I was able to load for now.


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR BLVD_@Dec 18 2008, 04:37 PM~12468289
> *Here some more pics ese!  The rain messed up my internet connection and takes a long time to load.  This is what I was able to load for now.
> 
> 
> ...



that 64 is :thumbsup:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Dec 17 2008, 02:20 AM~12453160
> *CHECK IT OUT FOO LET ME KNOW WHATS UP
> 
> 
> ...


DECIDED TO GO A DIFFRENT DIRCETION ON THIS BUILD GONNA DTAIL IT A LIL BIT MORE HERES WERE I'M AT WIFF IT

MAYBE LIFT IT A LIL MORE ? :biggrin: 









DECIDED TO HAVE A ENGINE IN IT AFTER ALL  










AND I'M GONNA DO A COUPLE OF LIL THINGS TO THE INTERIOR...HERES WERE ITS AT NOW  










.............I THINK I'LL GO AFTER SHAWN NOW CHRIS LOL

THANKS FOR LOOKING


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin: LOOKS GOOD DAWG. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: KEEP US POSTED


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 23 2008, 03:04 AM~12505880
> *:biggrin:  LOOKS GOOD DAWG.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  KEEP US POSTED
> *


   WHAT U BEEN UP TO ......HOWS THAT 58 COMING ALONG ?


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

I WAS WONDERING THE SAME THING BOUT THAT 58!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Dec 23 2008, 03:05 AM~12505883
> *    WHAT U BEEN UP TO ......HOWS THAT 58 COMING ALONG ?
> *


ITS COMING A LONG. VERY SLOWLY THO :uh: :uh:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 23 2008, 03:07 AM~12505886
> *ITS COMING A LONG. VERY SLOWLY THO :uh:  :uh:
> *


..........JUST LIKE MY BOMB


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Dec 23 2008, 03:15 AM~12505895
> *..........JUST LIKE MY BOMB
> *


yup :biggrin: ill post some pics in a min


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 23 2008, 03:19 AM~12505901
> *yup  :biggrin:  ill post some pics in a min
> *


  .....I NEED TO FIGURE OUT THE ENGINE THING ON MY BOMB THEN ITS SMOOTH SAILING ALL THE WAY :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

ill look for one before i go to your house tomorrow.


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 23 2008, 03:24 AM~12505912
> *ill look for one before i go to your house tomorrow.
> *


  ...........I WAS GONNA ASK YOU ABOUT THE PENS


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Dec 23 2008, 03:26 AM~12505916
> * ...........I WAS GONNA ASK YOU ABOUT THE PENS
> *


 :dunno: what pens?


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 23 2008, 03:29 AM~12505929
> *:dunno:  what pens?
> *


----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)

CHECK OUT MY T TOPS.


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR BLVD_@Dec 24 2008, 11:26 AM~12517015
> *CHECK OUT MY T TOPS.
> 
> 
> ...




THAT MOFO IS BAD ASS


----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Dec 24 2008, 12:14 PM~12517865
> *THAT MOFO IS BAD ASS
> *



Gots to make some custom shit homes.


----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)

Here is the rest! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

time for you to start your own topic to show off your work  lookin good


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR BLVD+Dec 27 2008, 06:13 PM~12538909-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

AIGHT SO HERES SOME UPDATES OF THE CAPRICE  

GOT THE SUSPENSION DONE










AND HERE IT IS STANDING UP










ONE MORE AGAIN FOR THE CROWD :biggrin: 










HOPEFULLY MORE TO COME


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

AIGHT SO I FINALLY FINISHED THE CAPRICE 
HERES SOME PICS 










GOT THAT CHAIN BRIDGE GOING 











AND THE GAS HOP :biggrin: 










................AND THIS ONE S CALLED 

STREET HOPPER 

COMMENTS WELCOME


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

LOOKS SICK HOMIE.


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Dec 29 2008, 10:18 PM~12556607
> *LOOKS SICK HOMIE.
> *


  NOT SURE WHATS NEXT...........MAYBE A 67 IMPALA OR MAYBE A 76 CARICE OR A 70 IMPALA OR ..................


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

DAMN DAWG.... SLOW DOWN B4 YOU GET DIZZY. :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Dec 29 2008, 10:23 PM~12556666
> *DAMN DAWG.... SLOW DOWN B4 YOU GET DIZZY. :biggrin:
> *


LOL


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

I STARTED ON A 87 BUICK DAT CHRIS HOOKED ME UP WIT. ITS SUPPSED TO BE A DONK BUT GONNA LOW LOW THAT SHIT.


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Dec 29 2008, 10:34 PM~12556805
> *I STARTED ON A 87 BUICK DAT CHRIS HOOKED ME UP WIT. ITS SUPPSED TO BE A DONK BUT GONNA LOW LOW THAT SHIT.
> *



NICE WHAT COLORS U GONNA DO IT ?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Dec 29 2008, 07:22 PM~12555187
> *AIGHT SO HERES SOME UPDATES OF THE CAPRICE
> 
> GOT THE SUSPENSION DONE
> ...


Caprice lookin good bro!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

CAPRICE LOOKS GOOD DAWG.


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Dec 29 2008, 10:38 PM~12556865-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS BRO.........I'M TRYING TO FIGURE OUT WHAT TO DO NEXT


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

BOMB


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 29 2008, 10:46 PM~12556962
> *BOMB
> *


...............PM SENT :0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 29 2008, 09:46 PM~12556962
> *BOMB
> *


x2


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Dec 29 2008, 10:37 PM~12556848
> *NICE  WHAT COLORS U GONNA DO IT ?
> *


SILVER BASE AND TORCH RED. THE INTERIOR WILL BE WHITE, RED, AND SILVER. I AM GONNA TRY TO DO A LIL SOMETHIN DIFFERENT ON THE EXTERIOR, INTERIOS, N RIMS. CHRIS IS GONNA HOOK ME UP AGAIN WIT SOME LOW LOW RIMS FOR THIS RIDE.
:biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Dec 29 2008, 11:40 PM~12557555
> *SILVER BASE AND TORCH RED. THE INTERIOR WILL BE WHITE, RED, AND SILVER. I AM GONNA TRY TO DO A LIL SOMETHIN DIFFERENT ON THE EXTERIOR, INTERIOS, N RIMS. CHRIS IS GONNA HOOK ME UP AGAIN WIT SOME LOW LOW RIMS FOR THIS RIDE.
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

AIGHT SO I AVE'T HAD MUCH TIME TO MESS WIFF MODEL CARS LATELY ..WORKING LIKE CRAZY.......BUT HERES A LIL SOMETHING IVE BEEN WORKING ON AND SOMETHING I PICKED UP FOR 3 DOLLARS 

I PICKED THIS TRU UP AT GOODWILL MEANWHILE LOOKING FOR RECORDS I NOTICED THIS MODEL :biggrin: COMES WIFF A SUNVISOR AND EVERYTHING GONNA DO IT OG LOOKING  












GOT THIS 80 MONTE FROM CHRIS 619 ON A TRADE WE DID :biggrin: 

RIGHT OUT THE BOX










OOPS I CUT IT :0 :cheesy: 










GONNA T-TOP THAT BITCH.....JUST LIKE MY CUTTY :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

AND HOW DO U GUYS THINK IT WOULD LOOK GOOD ??

LAID ?











FRONT UP ?










LOCKED UP ?










BACK UP ?











COMMENTS WELCOME HOPEFULLY I CAN PRIMER IT TOMORROW FINISH UP AND CLAN UP THE CUTTING I DID AND DO UP THE CHASSIS AND BE ON THE LOOK OUT FOR THE OG BOMB TRUCK :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

ANY COMMENTS ?


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

LAID OUT BRO!! LAY IT OUT!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

It would look a lot better painted :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jan 9 2009, 03:59 PM~12655052
> *It would look a lot better painted  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

AIGHT SO I DECIDED TO LET THE BUCKET SEATS GO AND PUT A BENCH SEAT ON..........HERES THE PICS

STOCK INTERIOR TUB










AFTER SOME CUTTING











WITH THE RESIN BENCH SEAT I GOT FROM TWINN











AND I REDID THE FRONT PART OF THE FRAME AND ADDED ONE FROM A JUNKED 70 MC I HAD

B4 











AFTER











STILL NEEDS WORK ..............

COMMENTS WELCOME


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

COOL


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jan 10 2009, 04:18 PM~12663933
> *COOL
> *


  .......GOT A COUPLE OF TRICKS UP MY SLEEVE WIFF THIS ONE


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That Monte would look sick wit tha ass up.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jan 10 2009, 04:23 PM~12663968
> * .......GOT A COUPLE OF TRICKS UP MY SLEEVE WIFF THIS ONE
> *


COOL, CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT. ANY COLORS PICKED OUT YET?


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Jan 10 2009, 04:25 PM~12663989-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NAH GONNA PICK THEM OUT TODAY


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

LOOKIN GOOD BRO I WOULD LOCK THAT BITCH UP IT LOOKS GOOD LIKE THAT


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jan 10 2009, 04:35 PM~12664059
> *LOOKIN GOOD BRO I WOULD LOCK THAT BITCH UP IT LOOKS GOOD LIKE THAT
> *


THATS WHAT I WAS THINKING BUT I DON'T HAVE THE BACK PIECE OF THE FRAME TO DO THAT


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

SHOULDHAVE SOME UPDATES ON THE ONTE THIS COMING WEEK


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jan 17 2009, 01:06 PM~12733274
> *SHOULDHAVE SOME UPDATES ON THE ONTE THIS COMING WEEK
> *


ONTE? :biggrin: COOL!


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jan 17 2009, 01:26 PM~12733378
> *ONTE? :biggrin:  COOL!
> *


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

AIGHT SO AFTER A BUSY WEEK I FOUND SOME TIME TO DO SOME STUFF ON THE MONTE .......HERES SOME PICS 

INTEIROR AND COLOR OF FUZZY FUR GOING ON IT  










AFTER THE FUR WENT ON THE BACK SEAT










THE FRONT SEAT WIFF THE FUR ON IT :biggrin: 










THE DASH LOOKS KINDA FUCKED UP  AND THE ENGINE GOING IN IT ( BIG BLOCK CHEVY)










AND DECIDED TO DO A PURPLE METAL FLAKE BASE THINKKING ON WHAT TO DO NEXT  




















COMMENTS WELCOME


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks good dawg! Pretty sick color


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jan 23 2009, 09:59 AM~12791765
> *Looks good dawg! Pretty sick color
> *


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

looks good


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

looks good.did you wet sand it


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks sick homie!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Firme


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer+Jan 23 2009, 02:01 PM~12794089-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------

